# How many of you have seen weeds lately east of Portofino??



## Bluesbreaker (Apr 28, 2009)

The last few times I've tried to shark fish there have been so many weeds that it wasn't even worth the trip. On one trip we decided to pack it up and it took us nearly 30 minutes to reel in one line because it was coated in the slime and we had to keeppulling it off to keep it out of the reel:banghead. After that I decided I would not go back until I was pretty confident that green crap is not around. Just trying to find out if its been around much the last couple of weeks. If you've been out there lately I'd appreciate it if you chime inand let us know if you've seen it or not, when that wasand also how thick it was. Thanks!


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

When i was lifeguardingI saw tons of it. Im going to be on the beach for 3 weeks so i will try to keep you up to date.


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

We went last night and didnt really have an issue with the weeds. the weeds only go out past the wave breaks. The trick is to keep your line tight while kayaking the baits out. We got several runs but only landed 2. One blacktip 4 1/2 foot long and one nurse about7 foot or so. Also we hooked into somthign BIG this thing spooled my 9/0 in less then a minute. The reel was extremly hot. I couldnt do anythign to stop it. I stopped the fish one time for about 1/2 A second then off it went again. The reel was full on brand new 60 pound line. The line was about 200 yards off the beach and bait of choice was 1/2 of a king mackrel. So if your in the navarre area and see some high vis yellow line wash up or out in the water please pick it up and throw it away. Anyway keep the line tight on the way out and use tall sand spikes ( i made some they sit about 4 1/2 foot high off the beach. If anything get up with us one day and we'll show you our set up. We have yet to be skunked yet.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *King Mike (7/16/2009)*We went last night and didnt really have an issue with the weeds. the weeds only go out past the wave breaks. The trick is to keep your line tight while kayaking the baits out. We got several runs but only landed 2. One blacktip 4 1/2 foot long and one nurse about7 foot or so. Also we hooked into somthign BIG this thing spooled my 9/0 in less then a minute. The reel was extremly hot. I couldnt do anythign to stop it. I stopped the fish one time for about 1/2 A second then off it went again. The reel was full on brand new 60 pound line. The line was about 200 yards off the beach and bait of choice was 1/2 of a king mackrel. So if your in the navarre area and see some high vis yellow line wash up or out in the water please pick it up and throw it away. Anyway keep the line tight on the way out and use tall sand spikes ( i made some they sit about 4 1/2 foot high off the beach. If anything get up with us one day and we'll show you our set up. We have yet to be skunked yet.


well u said u got spooled so that kinda counts as a skunkin


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

I have 3 9/0's i put out. that leaves 2...


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

> *King Mike (7/16/2009)*We went last night and didnt really have an issue with the weeds. the weeds only go out past the wave breaks. The trick is to keep your line tight while kayaking the baits out. We got several runs but only landed 2. One blacktip 4 1/2 foot long and one nurse about7 foot or so. Also we hooked into somthign BIG this thing spooled my 9/0 in less then a minute. The reel was extremly hot. I couldnt do anythign to stop it. I stopped the fish one time for about 1/2 A second then off it went again. The reel was full on brand new 60 pound line. The line was about 200 yards off the beach and bait of choice was 1/2 of a king mackrel. So if your in the navarre area and see some high vis yellow line wash up or out in the water please pick it up and throw it away. Anyway keep the line tight on the way out and use tall sand spikes ( i made some they sit about 4 1/2 foot high off the beach. If anything get up with us one day and we'll show you our set up. We have yet to be skunked yet.


Dont get me wrong, I am on the conservation and cleanup front lines, but If I happen to see your yellow line while I am wade fishing te surf, my ass getting the f*ck outta the water!!!


----------



## BIGKENNY (Dec 30, 2008)

i was at opal beach saturday trying alittle surffishing the ooze screw a good day up


----------



## -- Saints Domination -- (Jun 24, 2008)

How is that getting skunked? He still caught 2 others sharks... Getting skunked is when you don't catch anything at all:doh


----------

